# Vinyl Virgin (yay for alliteration!) Clueless about it all!



## sonicnevermind (Nov 25, 2011)

So. My boyfriend is an audiophile and has lately been ranting about how he wishes he had a record player. Seeing as how christmas is coming up I'd like to get him one. The only problem is that we are both completely clueless about these kinds of things. :dontknow: I've been looking around and all of this is confusing-turntables, 45s, rpms? I'd like to get him a nice, audiophile-approved vinyl playing device that isn't too expensive. Can anybody please explain to me the basics of this world, and provide suggestions?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you could join us, sonicnevermind!

My girlfriend is always happy to support my hobby with holiday gifts, too. :TT

I suggest this 'table. It comes ready to play, which is unusual for turntables, and can also be USB jacked into a computer to archive music. Supports 33 1/3 & 45 rpm (the speed at which the 'table spins the disc). It isn't inexpensive, but I cannot recommend anything under this turntable. Lesser quality junk is what you will find, and that doesn't save money, it wastes it!

http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=MHUSB1


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard sonicnevermind.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

That music hall looks exactly like the Audio Technica ATLP120 http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technic...CJ2Q/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1322247836&sr=8-6

Do they share the same internals, or did one just copy the exact same look as the other?


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

I just upgraded from a 'garage sale' turntable to a Music Hall 2.2 turntable. The difference in sound was very noticable! I had purchased a Norah Jones record and it was really unlistenable (is that even a word) on the 'garage sale' turntable. With our new Music Hall, it sounds incredible! I was hoping a new table would make a difference, and oh boy, did it ever. The 2.2 is a little bit more expensive than the USB table but from the reviews I read, it was reported that the 2.2 sounded much better than the USB table. (I didi find a place selling the 2.2SE for $349) Also, I was not interested in coverting records to files I could download into iTunes. Most records I would end up purchasing, most of the time for $.99 at Thrift Stores, I already own on CD. I have bought a few new records, but most are from thrift stores. 

On the other hand, the USB table comes with a built in phono pre-amp. I bought a tube one on-line so I can hook it up to the new tube amp I am getting for Christmas. 

Jeff

Jeff


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Generic said:


> That music hall looks exactly like the Audio Technica ATLP120 http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technic...CJ2Q/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1322247836&sr=8-6
> 
> Do they share the same internals, or did one just copy the exact same look as the other?


It wouldn't surprise me. The Music Hall uses an Audio Technica cartridge and claims to be designed in France and the USA.

Both are Technics 1200 knockoffs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

I happen to run a Audio Technica ATLP120 (pre USB model) with a Shure M97xE and it sounds great, but I can't compare it to the music hall.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I think both of them are decent entry level tables and easy to recommend.


----------



## Redsfan2144 (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't know how much money you are wanting to spend, but I great entry level audiophile turntable is the Rega P3. My dad started out with one, and I have likewise. If you want something high end, but don't want to spend up into the thousands for a turntable, its really worth it. If you check musicdirect.com, they seem to always have a demo model available for sale, which despite the cheaper price, is identicle to a new one


----------



## class a (Oct 22, 2010)

Not sure about your budget but the Pro-ject Essential is a very solid TT for $299 and it comes w/an Ortofon 
3M-E cart. I'm also going to assume you'll need a phono preamp too. Back in the old days this was standard in all receivers. You can't play records w/out one. Bellari sells a nice one for about $76. Also don't forget your going to need record cleaner and a brush. Check out the Needle Doctor or Music Direct. They both have a fine lineup of affordable TT's and cleaning supplies.:sn:


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome sonocnevermind, if budget permits this this also a music hall branded table that would be a good amount of time before upgrading and have holiday pricing promo. Most significantly, the MMF 5.1 now uses the Pro-Ject 9 Tonearm, the same arm that was used on the MMF 7. Made from a single piece of aluminum, this arm boasts high-rigidity, with the rear stub slightly lowered, leveling the de-coupled counterweight’s center of gravity with the stylus tip. The wire inside the arm has also been replaced with a higher grade of copper.


----------

